# Kania 24 Large Tuningpotential



## wetter-frosch (2. April 2015)

Hi,
Habe gerade für meinen Großen (wird im Mai 6 und ist wie ich ein Riese) ein neues Rad gekauft. Nach zwei Islabikes ist es nun das Kania 24 large geworden
http://kaniabikes.eu/bikes/twentyfour_large.php
Wo kann man denn mit finanziell vernünftigem Aufwand noch etwas an Gewicht einsparen. Reifen? Pedale? Sattelstütze?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## wetter-frosch (2. April 2015)

Sorry für den Fehler im Titel...die Autokorrektur war mal wieder schneller.
Kann ich das noch nachträglich bearbeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (2. April 2015)

Wegen Titel PN mal roelof (mod) an.

Das Rad ist fürn Preis schon ganz gut gewichtsreduziert. Sehe keine Teile, die deutlich übergewichtig sind und für wenig Geld tauschbar wären. Wenn Du Spaß dran hast und Teile in der Kiste bzw. Geld ausgeben möchtest: Lenker, Stütze, Schaltwerk, Pedale, vermutlich Innenlager, ev. Sattel. Hier ist je Teil irgendwas zwischen 50-100g drin.

Am meisten merkt man aber beim Fahren eine Gewichtsreduktion am Laufradsatz. Den mal wiegen und schauen, für wieviel Eur sich wieviel g abspecken lassen und ob sich das lohnt.

Die Reifen sind schon ziemlich leicht. Würde ich nur tauschen, wenn Du schmale für Asphalt (Kojak o.ä.) oder unbedingt breitere (Rocket Ron) montieren willst. Schläuche mal wiegen, da geht sicher auch noch was bei Verwendung von Schwalbe Extraleicht Schläuchen.


----------



## Fisch123 (2. April 2015)

Geh oben in die Themen Option, da kannst du den Titel verändern


----------



## wetter-frosch (2. April 2015)

Danke euch! Titel hab ich erfolgreich geändert.
Bei den Teilen muss ich mal schauen, werde dann immer Stück für Stück mal wiegen und vergleichen, ob es sich lohnt.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## cbert80 (2. April 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> ......Schläuche mal wiegen, da geht sicher auch noch was bei Verwendung von Schwalbe Extraleicht Schläuchen.


Schwalbe bietet keine extra leichten Schläuche in 24" an.


----------



## paradox (3. April 2015)

Schläuche selber bauen, SV14A kürzen und gut. Habe ich beim Kokua Jumper auch gemacht.


----------



## trifi70 (3. April 2015)

Yep, genau so.


----------



## urli (8. April 2015)

anbei ein paar Bilder von unserem Kania 24". Wir sind nach unserem Umbau bei 7,86kg es wäre aber ohne Bergübersetzung und leichten Sattel schon noch einiges drinnen.


----------



## trifi70 (8. April 2015)

Danke für die Gewichte. Hab ich die Gabel übersehen? Rahmen ist ja schön leicht.  

Aber ich muss Hr. Fischer mal fragen, was er dazu meint, dass er die Räder vor Ostern unter Zeitdruck im Akkord montiert und die Hälfte der Kunden die dann gleich wieder auseinanderschraubt. Er sollte besser gleich Bausätze liefern.


----------



## urli (8. April 2015)

unseres ist ein small, ich habe das bike aber eh ohne schaltung bestellt und dem leichteren laufradsatz.
das gewicht der gabel ist 661g kann man am bild aber schlecht lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wetter-frosch (8. April 2015)

Was ist denn für ein Sattel zu empfehlen? Ist das der originale, den du da gewogen hast?


----------



## urli (8. April 2015)

ist original, wäre auch für eine gute alternative (schmal und kurz) dankbar


----------



## Taurus1 (8. April 2015)

Als Option gibt es im Moment leichte Laufradsätze in 20 und 24 Zoll vo  Kaniabikes, stehen auf der HP mit 915. bzw. 1215 Gramm. Allerdings ohne Preisangabe.


----------



## H1man (29. April 2015)

Hi, meine Tochter fährt das Kania 24" mit Rocket Ron und Tubeless. Funktioniert mit den Felgen perfekt. Habe nur 50ml Milch benötigt.
Freue mich schon auf das nächtste Kania 24" für unseren Sohn.


----------

